# I'm in love with a boy called Roger.



## Jack L (Apr 5, 2011)

And here he is! 










My name is Jack and I am a new cat-man. I haven't had a cat since my 3-legged ginger Twix, who passed away when I was about 8. 

My girlfriend is a long-time cat lover and has been pestering me to get a cat for ages. I had been putting it off for as long as possible because we have 2 pet rats, but I have now been forced to give in. 

So over the last 2 weeks we've been meeting and greeting cats in the local shelter, when we finally came across Roger. He... how can I put this... He stood out from the crowd. He is ENORMOUS. Quite possibly the longest cat in the history of catkind. If you stretched him out he'd be about a yard and a half long! On top of this loooong body sits a tiny tiny head!

He has been abandoned twice, by different owners, at six months and at one year. He then spent a year on the streets learning his hip style, and now, at the playful age of two, he has finally found his real home.

We brought him home yesterday, and gave him about two hours in our bedroom, a few play interruptions later and he was positively straining his long neck to look around the door beyond is as we walked in. 

So we opened up the house bit by bit. First the bathroom and stairs, then the hall and kitchen. He was cautious but so inquisitive. I talked him through it every time he retreated back up the stairs at the various sounds of my girlfriend cooking in the kitchen. When he finally got the balls to go through the kitchen door, she rewarded him with a tasty cube of turkey. Needless to say, he didn't need much courage next time he wanted to explore the kitchen.

Last night we went to bed with him still in the bedroom. My girlfriend, silly girl, made the mistake of playing with his feather wand! As we tried to sleep, it was rasp, rasp, rasp.... meow.. meaow? BANG....... rasp, rasp, rasp..

He came and sat on our heads, faces, and chests. He clawed us, chewed us, hugged us, talked to us, everything he could do to these two sleeping humans!

This morning, as I write this, our new cat is upstairs staring out the bedroom window, guarding the garden.

I am in the living room, with the door closed.

Behind me is my giant rat cage, with two very active, inquisitive pet rats.

Today the living room door has to open.

I think I'm afraid.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I have heard of rats and cats getting along in the past.
Good luck!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Want more pics. He's a cutie.


----------



## Jack L (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Darkcat! He's a sweetie but is still quite nervous. He's playing with a tinfoil ball at the moment, our rule is no rat-shaped toys! I'll post more pics when I have privileges.


----------



## cbickel (Mar 29, 2011)

I can tell you that in the past we had several mice and they were indifferent to the cats. Obviously the cats liked to sit and watch the mice, but we made sure that the cats couldn't get into the mouse tank.

Two of my friends currently have rats and cats and they both said the same thing, that the rats didn't care about the cats at all.

Hope it goes as well for you


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi. Roger is very handsome! My 11 year old really wants a rat too. We have a Critter Nation cage we got for chinchillas, who have passed. Keep us posted, if all goes well, I may give in and get her a rat out ferret. Welcome.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I love that face! Definitely post more pics - if he's that big we all want to see!


----------



## Jack L (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks all! We think we'll give him another day to relax before introduction to the little ratties. I will let you all know how it goes, and will post pics when I have sufficient privileges, I'm only a kitten! .

Livismom, not sure yet how they'll react to each other, but I can tell you that rats in themselves are really wonderful pets to have, and are the smartest of all rodents. My cousin has a ferret called Eric, friendly enough, but not good with her other animals. That's only him though, can't speak for all ferrets!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Jack L said:


> ...When he finally got the *balls* to go through the kitchen door...


You really need to get those things cut off! 

Thanks for giving him a good home. He sounds like quite a character. You can even see in his face that he's going to be loads of fun.

Keep us updated on his exploits and post more pictures. We demand it.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a sweet face on Roger! I know exactly what you mean about being in love with him . . . I think that's how we all feel. It's kind of a hard-to-get thing on their part.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Roger looks like a really COOL cat with loads of personality. I can't wait to see more pictures!
I had a rat when I was about 19 and she was a great pet. Because I have 7 cats now I have been afraid to get another one. Please let us all know how things go.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations on adopting Roger...he's a handsome lad and he sounds terrific! Looking forward to more pictures. I hope things go well with your rats.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Congrats on the nw cat! He's cutie! He seems like he's playful. I hope he doesn't treat you like a giant playmate.


----------



## MissRachel (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats! Roger is gorgeous. 
I have a pair of rats and four kitties and never had a problem. Only Sophie shows any real interest in the rats and the rats aren't the least bit bothered by her 'observing'


----------



## Jack L (Apr 5, 2011)

beamjoy said:


> You really need to get those things cut off!


Just my little ironic joke. 

Thanks for the messages! I read them out to Roger but I think he's asleep. I talk to him a lot, I work from home so it can get pretty boring, and the talking seems to have helped him bond with me. 

I let him explore the living room this morning, and he didn't even notice the rats! Completely ignored them. I'm sure they'll catch his attention eventually though. 

He's sleeping on the bean-bag at the moment, but he seems much happier to stay upstairs in his safe room so far. He has free reign of the house, but he still gets startled by unexpected curtains or bookshelves.

We got him a cat tree and lots of toys yesterday, but he ignores it all. the only thing he likes is a feather on a stick, his tinfoil ball, and my hand! At the moment I'm trying to figure out how to make the living-room more enticing to him, but I think he just has to loosen-up around the house. 

I still don't have the privilege of photo uploading, but soon, I'm sure.

Have fun and bye for now from Jack & Roger.


----------

